# Wiring Diagram/ Help area



## pallidin (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello everyone pleased to be here. I am new here and own a 1990 Fleetwood Southwind. At the moment I am having electrical problems and am looking for an area on this site where I might find some assistance. If anyone can direct me to someone or somewhere on this forum I would be grateful.

Thank you in advance
Dan


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 21, 2012)

welcome Dan, sorry that you are having a problem. However, you got to tell us what kind of problem you have before we can help. what year, make and model do you have? If you look at my signature , you can see I have a 03 South wind and I have the wiring diagrams for it, but your may not be like mine.


----------



## pallidin (Jul 22, 2012)

H2h1



			
				H2H1;78625 said:
			
		

> welcome Dan, sorry that you are having a problem. However, you got to tell us what kind of problem you have before we can help. what year, make and model do you have? If you look at my signature , you can see I have a 03 South wind and I have the wiring diagrams for it, but your may not be like mine.



Thank you for welcome and offer of assistance. I have a 1990 fleetwood Southwind. The problem is when I push the master battery on switch the solenoid does not click in. The aux master battery switch has a power lead (12.5) volts on one pin of it's switch and when depressed the solenoid clicks in and I have 12v service inside the unit. Without the solenoid master clicking in the solenoid I have no power at the ignition, dash warning lights nothing. I can start the unit by turning the key to the on position and jumping the starter solenoid, at this time with the engine running I have complete gauges and all electrical systems. When I shut the unit off I again have no power from the ignition. I have tested the solenoid and I have 12 v to one side of the solenoid from the battery but nothing from there. I hope I have explained this correctly. Please ask any questions that might offer further information to you. Again thank you for your quick response.
Dan


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 22, 2012)

OK that a good start, now if some of our more experiance rv'ers would jump in I am sure we can help you out. I am in no way an 12v or 120 v electrician, but we do have some very smart people on here that are, at least in there mind, LOL . Just hang on help is on the way.


----------

